# Z4M vs Z4 3.0 sport



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I know a few on here have changed from the TT to the Z4 & on looking at some of the differences between the cars doesn't look too different.

0-60 - difference of 0.7 second
Same top speed
same 50 -70 time
40 nm torque difference (Z4M higher)

Comparing the 2 on price, same age and approx 2k miles there is about Â£8k of a difference. Is there that much of a difference to justify the price of a Z4M?

Is the depreciation heavy on these (noticed the Z4M has lost Â£7k already)?

TIA


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Z4M much quicker than the 3.0, more so than just the apparent power differences, but far more noticeable above 60mph. There is over 3 secs difference 0-100mph.

Someone on Z4-forum has just picked up an 07 Z4M roadster (full spec nav, bluetooth, etc) with less than 1200 miles for Â£31k


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have moved over to the dark side...


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I plumped for the M but then test drove a 3.0 after and was surprisingly impressed with the performance.

The M has far more roar power and its just an absolute scream to drive. I adore mine - best car I've ever had. The pull of the car even at higher speeds is breathtaking.

Depends what you can live with - as a daily driver it may not be to everyones taste as its quite a car to get used to but I have no regrets, and smile every time I put my foot down.

As Mike says, there's a considerable difference at the higher end of things - but do you need that? I personally don't - but love it!

The fuel consumption is something else to consider but in all honesty, because you enjoy the car so much you forget about it - and I can still get 30 on a run.

As for the price difference - well, you'll get the electric seats as standard, xenons, and the stunning engine (I'm sure there's other 'standards' but can't remember) - when I specced a 3.0 to the same spec or as close to as possible, there's was only about 4k difference overall.

If you can afford the difference, and are not fussed about fuel and feel you can live with it as a daily driver - go for the M. if the power isn't needed or wanted, then go for the 3.0 - a brilliant car in its own right


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Both fantastic cars - my reasons for the 3.0si over the M.

The car gets used most days and living where i do, i'd not get the chance to use the extra power the M has very often. Add in the extra costs of servicing, insurance and fuel and it didn't make sense for me. 5 months later i'm still over the moon with it 

Test drive both and see what you think 

Cheers

James


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have gone for an ex-demo 3.0 si sport Montego Blue with individual champagne nappa leather 

Bluetooth car kit, comfort package, memory seats, hi-fi system pro dsp (whatever that may be). The only thing it has not got which I would have liked is sports seats and maybe sat nav.

Pick it up on Monday. Anything I should look out for?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Anything I should look out for?


Check the fuel pump isn't noisy - mine was and its been replaced (along with a few missing horses). Apart from that admiring glances :roll:

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sim said:


> I have gone for an ex-demo 3.0 si sport Montego Blue with individual champagne nappa leather
> 
> Bluetooth car kit, comfort package, memory seats, hi-fi system pro dsp (whatever that may be). The only thing it has not got which I would have liked is sports seats and maybe sat nav.
> 
> Pick it up on Monday. Anything I should look out for?


Your seats will be M sport versions if it's an Si Sport model. Got any pics?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a 3.0 Si Sport for about 7 weeks - to be honest the nav was fairly useless and got me lost more times than it worked, I'd have preferred the DSP Hi Fi set up so I think you'll enjoy that. Confort package is excellent, sensors and MFSW etc, and the Bluetooth is also good. Individual champage was on mine, very nice and not too bad to keep clean as well.

Its a great car with a cracking engine - the things that let mine down were hideous build quality in the rear and boot - constant stream of rattles, squeaks and broken bits. Check yours carefully on collection. I also found the lack of any lumbar support on my seats to be crippling on a long trip and the seat belt cut my cleavage in half!  I do a LOT of miles and it just wasn't comfortable for me, horses for courses - my neighbour has the exact same car and no back problems or anything!

You'll no doubt be aware the car comes on run flats - some folks change these to standard (I did) for comfort and ride quality - and if you were thinking of this I have a lovely hardly used set of Pilot Sport 2s that would fit a treat. :wink: 

Enjoy it - lovely colour combo you've got, and its a great drive. 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what you got now lottie


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. I will take some photos next week 

My plate went on to the car today, get excited now. I will miss the space and the comfort of my Touareg but looking forward to having something there when I put my foot down


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

p1tse said:


> what you got now lottie


Went back to TT-world - 2.0 S-tronic and an order down for the TT-S whatever and whenever it might appear!

Sorry for diverting - look forward to pics of the blue Z4 -you wil NOT be disappointed with the car! Oh, and there is a very quick and easy mod to make the straight six engine noise even more divine in the cabin. :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what you got now lottie
> ...


Tell me more  :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Sim said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


http://www.zed-cars.eu/discussion/Topic ... px#bm15813

Have fun!!!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > LoTTie said:
> ...


Thanks, I am sure I will  :twisted:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

LoTTie said:


> ...and the seat belt cut my cleavage in half!


Lottie do you have any pics of this?
Purely for research puposes of course


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > ...and the seat belt cut my cleavage in half!
> ...


Well I am pleased to report that my cleavage is okay. Loving the car and getting loads of admiring glances and comments. The ride is firm and the run flats are strange. The car seems to drift at times based on the road conditions.

The power and engine note are great and the car just feels like it want to power away. I am still a bit unsure of the rear wheel drive.

I will, when I get chance, post some pictures, mind judging on the stick Kev has been having I may not especially as the photos will be after washing the car :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Well I am pleased to report that my cleavage is okay. Loving the car and getting loads of admiring glances and comments.

*Yep  *

The ride is firm and the run flats are strange. The car seems to drift at times based on the road conditions.

*Yeah - they are a pain in the arse and the car will wander. Mine aren't wearing quickly enough though :? *

The power and engine note are great and the car just feels like it want to power away. I am still a bit unsure of the rear wheel drive.

*The traction control will keep it all in check (most of the time) - most of the time its easy to balance than my MR2 used to be*.

*Enjoy - fantastic car - not many around at all and get some pics up *

James


----------

